# GC Guitar Show - Meet and Greet V2 March 16th



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We have been invited back to the Hard Rock in Toronto for another guitar show-off and meet and greet. Let us know if you plan on attending. Date scheduled is Saturday March 16th from 12 - 5 pm

Any suggestions on changes or additions to the first one, send them in to me and I will pass them along.

279 Yonge Street, Toronto

Hard Rock Cafe Toronto

Anyone is welcome to attend, member or not or whether you bring gear or just want to look. The more the merrier

There is no cost to attend this event. Food and Beverage is available for purchase. This is essentially a meet and greet and gear show-off event. There are no vendor tables etc. Guitar builders wishing to show off their guitars are welcome.

Those that will be bringing gear please arrive a little early in order to set-up your guitars. Tables are provided but guitar stands are not (please limit guitars to 2 per person). Tables will have cloth covering so you can lay them down if you like. Full security is provided by Hard Rock and all cases will be tagged and stored securely. Those people bringing gear will be provided an exhibitor badge


Facebook Event Page

List of currently booked events (more to follow)

Guitar show with tables available for all exhibitors. Exhibitors will be issued Hard Rock Exhibitor lanyards (full security provided by Hard Rock) ** Anyone that brings a guitar for display will get a special draw ticket only for exhibitors !!

A one hour (maybe longer) open mic slot for anyone wishing to get up and play. Stage provided with backline

GC Gear Shop to give away two Lava Guitar Cables

GC Guitar Straps up for grabs

HBPicks.com handmade picks to be drawn

Empress Effects Tape Delay will be given away

Nice Rack Canada to give away a 25' custom made input cable

A special screening of Cream - Live at the Royal Albert Hall has been arranged for our attendees. Show is 7:30 pm right across the street from the Hard Rock. A special $6.00 price per person has been arranged for our group

VIP Package (Optional)

This package is optional and is NOT required to attend the show. General admission is FREE

For $50
1) Hard Rock Guitar Co Shirt 
2) Hard Rock Cafe pack of 12 Fender Picks (med Guage)
3) Guitar Heaven II Guest VIP Lanyard
4) Guitar Heaven Lunch (Choice of Cheeseburger/Bacon Cheeseburger with Fries, Bar-B-Que Pork Sandwich with Fries, Veggie Burger With Salad, plus Ice Cream Dessert and Soft Drink)
5) 5 Raffle tickets for Fender Hard Rock Acoustic Guitar or Fender Hard Rock Squire (Black Strat model)
6) 1 John Lennon Imagine Tote
7) 1 John Lennon Imagine Bracelete

Each Raffle ticket outside of the VIP package can be purchased for $5.00 ea. 100% of all proceeds will go towards MusicCounts Canada, which puts musical instruments in schools.

Anyone wishing to purchase this package in advance can do so by visiting this page Guitar Heaven II VIP Package this package will also be available at the event, same price


*Guitar Heaven 2013 Event Direction*
March 16, 2013
*11:00 am – Load in and registration.*


Guests who wish to display their guitars are invited to show up at 11: am ( 1 hr prior to opening)
Chris and hosts, at the main doors, will welcome guests and tell them to go upstairs through internal entrance.
Marlon will be waiting at top of stairs and direct guests to go see jen at VIP bar for check in and registration.
Marlon will direct them to path along the kissing booths.
Jen will check in cases (each guest has been instructed to bring a max of 2 guitars each). Behind the VIP bar. When there is overflow, we will check cases in to green room.
Jen will give each case a coat check ticket (for cases)
Jen will ask if they would like a VIP value package, which includes 


1 meal ticket (Ryerson menu, includes gratuity),
1 VIP Lanyard,
1 Hard Rock Guitar Co Shirt
1 set of Fender Picks
1 Raffle Ticket for Acoustic Guitar
Total Price: $50 + taxes
Once signed in, jen will give a “hello My Name is” sticker, so forum members can identify ea other.
Jen will give each guest displaying guitars a number, which corresponds to a table number on the floor. The guest is to go to their table, set up their gear and ask to wait for Sam.
Sam will meet the guest at their table, where their gear is set up and ask them to fill out a security sign in description sheet. The sheet will contain guest name, item description and sign in signature and sign out signature.
Sam will keep the signed description sheets in a binder
Once the guests are signed in with their security/description sheets, they are free to walk around, mingle, eat, drink ,etc..
*1 pm:*
Sam will set up the stage for any product demos arranged by Guitars Canada.
If anyone would like to Jam or plug in gear on stage. They can sign up with Sam or James.
*Checking Out:*


When a guest displaying want to tear down/ Check out, Sam will come see them with their description/security sheet. Sam will verify their gear and sign them out.
We ask that guests do not leave without signing out. Marlon will be at the door and will verify they have their signed sheet to leave. Marlon will take their sign out sheet from them
We do not want gear leaving the floor without being signed off and verified.
*2 pm – 3:45*


Product demos on stage and jam if desired
*3:45 - Raffles*


Lunch and drinks will be served in the eating area (back “overflow” area of lounge) from when doors open at 12 until 4:30 pm
*Food:*


We will offer our regular menu; however forum members who opt for VIP menu will get the discount menu by giving their server their meal ticket.
Food Service will take place in the back portion of lounge. We will offer full menu and VIP menu
Dinner may be cash & carry at server’s discretion, as we understand people may want to order, walk around, and return to their seats to eat. There will be 2 servers on and 1 bartender.
*Beverage:*


Our bar will be open in the lounge from 12 pm – 5 pm
*Retail Offerings at VIP area*
*We will have a variety of retail offerings and some charity offerings for Music Counts*


Hard Rock Rewards (Free)
Case check in – Suggested donation of $1 to Music Counts (not mandatory)
Event VIP Lanyard – Min Donation of $2 to Music Counts
Raffle Ticket for Guitar – Min Donation of $5.00 for Music Counts
*Floor Plan: *


There will be 10 round tables with linens on the floor, which could hold approx. 8 guitars each and 2 banquet tables which can hold another 20 (Total 100 guitars)
*Tear Down:*


We ask that forum members start tearing down gear at 4:30- 4:45 as we have to reset the room for 6pm
James & Sam will verify their security sheets to ensure a quick exit through the inside lounge doors.
*Dinner *


Attendees will be offered a special VIP menu, should they want to stay for Dinner. We ask that reservation be made in advance to make sure we can accommodate everyone.
Dinner menu includes
House Salad
Entrée choice of Steak, BBQ Chicken, or Salmon
Chef’s Choice Dessert
Total: $27.00 + Tax & Includes Gratuity. Does not include alcoholic beverages
*Movie option:*


Cream Live At Royal Albert Hall will be screening at 7:30 across the street at AMC. Forum members may get a discount price of $6.00. The first 10 VIP packages or Dinner packages will get 1 free pass. It would be great to watch this with state-of-the-art sound and on the big screen!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The last one was a blast and it was great putting faces to names. I'll definitely try to make it to this one as well.
I'd suggest providing name tags for forum members. I'm sure I didn't meet many that were there last time.
Also, bring GC t-shirts to sell! They make it great to spot fellow members at other guitar oriented events throughout the year!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Great to hear Scott. I'm not sure which guitar I'll bring yet and I agree with Hamstrung on the name tags idea. Hope to see even more members than the last get together. BTW, any word yet on what time we'll be starting?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I was out of town during the last one. I'll mark it on my calendar!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd be into that again. Had a good time as well.
Tags are a good idea also. At least some kind 
of greeting? ooh-wah-ooh!(?) or something?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm gonna try make it to this one. Maybe even bring a guitar or two? What time?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will mention name tags to them, I assume you mean the type you can write your name on. Start time has not been established yet but I will post all that once known


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

then again, we didn't have any problems 
introducing ourselves to each other.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> then again, we didn't have any problems
> introducing ourselves to each other.:food-smiley-004:


True enough but it would be nice to be able to distinguish GC members from the rest of the crowd. You could be looking right at someone you regularly correspond with here and not have a clue. Doesn't have to be elaborate, just one of those "Hello my name is" stickers where you can write your GC handle and real name on it.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll be there.

J-75


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Secret handshake perhaps. I hope to be there this year.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It was actually a pretty fun get together. I encourage all that can make to come down.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would love to make it down. So long as we're not going super late into the night, I shouldn't see it being a problem (unless there's some hilariously great show lineup that night).

I'd bring the AJC and the Peters 

Edit: if amps are allowed, that is...

Edit #2: have you thought about making this a sticky thread?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> I would love to make it down. So long as we're not going super late into the night, I shouldn't see it being a problem (unless there's some hilariously great show lineup that night).
> 
> I'd bring the AJC and the Peters
> 
> ...


I think it was all wrapped up before 6 pm last time


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Great news. I had plenty of fun last time. I'm in again, a close walk away and happy to help if there's anything I can do.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Date changed to the 16th due to Canadian Music week during the first date. March 16th from 12 to 5 pm, open mic in effect for anyone wishing to play a few tunes.


----------



## Alexander James (Jan 24, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We have been invited back to the Hard Rock in Toronto for another guitar show-off and meet and greet. Let us know if you plan on attending. Date scheduled is Sunday March 16th from 12 - 4 pm
> 
> Any suggestions on changes or additions to the first one, send them in to me and I will pass them along.
> 
> ...




I would love to attend. Is there any where I can get more information about the event? I am a guitar builder.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Alexander James said:


> I would love to attend. Is there any where I can get more information about the event? I am a guitar builder.


Not much more than what has been published so far. Its free to enter, tables will be set up. We have the entire upstairs area that has a stage and bar. Just show up with your gear and we will have a spot for you.


----------



## Alexander James (Jan 24, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not much more than what has been published so far. Its free to enter, tables will be set up. We have the entire upstairs area that has a stage and bar. Just show up with your gear and we will have a spot for you.


That's great. Thank you!


----------



## Alexander James (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't see what time it started. What time should I be there to set up?

Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Alexander James said:


> I didn't see what time it started. What time should I be there to set up?
> 
> Thanks.


Show starts at noon. If you are bringing gear maybe a bit before that.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

It's in my Outlook calendar. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Will it be only guitars we're bringing? I'd love to let people try out my Peters but if amps aren't being brought then I'll leave it at home and bring something else.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Budda said:


> Will it be only guitars we're bringing? I'd love to let people try out my Peters but if amps aren't being brought then I'll leave it at home and bring something else.


If it's like last time amps are good but they will need to sound good without being "stage loud"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> If it's like last time amps are good but they will need to sound good without being "stage loud"


Thank goodness mine does that! I wonder if I can borrow my friend's 212 cab instead of my 412 (it's a big 212 though!)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> If it's like last time amps are good but they will need to sound good without being "stage loud"


It would be neat if any GC members who are boutique amp builders could bring some demo models! Cough....Trinity....cough....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> It would be neat if any GC members who are boutique amp builders could bring some demo models! Cough....Trinity....cough....


I was chatting with Don from Mack Amps. He is going to try and make it with some product for people to try out. Meiron from Six String Garage is probably going to be there and Mike from Nice Rack Canada is planning on dropping in. So there will be lots of experts in certain fields to pick brains etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm planning on attending.

I don't really have any instruments that are particularly rare or prized to bring along, but as I clearly spend too much time on the site I look forward to pressing the flesh with other Forum mates.

See you there.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I really wish I could go. I don't drive and I have no idea how to get there.
Maybe I can carpool with someone who's from around Hamilton?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2013)

nice LP. don't think I've ever seen one like that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe some people can get some car pools going. Please post if you can.

I just spoke to the Hard Rock and there are some pretty cool things they are working on for this one. I will announce them all once we get them organized. But it is going to be a cool event you wont want to miss


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Facebook Signup Page getting a lot of action.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Do I need to bring the Pepto Bismol Special again


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder what jewel Pete will bring along to the show?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I wonder what jewel Pete will bring along to the show?


I just hope Pete brings the famous green "blanket"/throw with it. 
It is now worth more than many of Europe's finest tapestries...given all the fabulous gear that has graced it during the past several years.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry I'm gonna miss this. I wish you good weather and great gear !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Should be good!

Edit: now how can I take that day off teaching and fit in all the makeup lessons *L*


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

bring your students along as a field trip(?)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

VIP package announced. This is a voluntary add on to the event and is NOT required to attend the show. But it's a pretty good deal for anyone that is planning on spending some time there. Proceeds go to a good cause as well

For $50
1) Hard Rock Guitar Co Shirt
2) Hard Rock Cafe pack of 12 Fender Picks (med Guage)
3) Guitar Heaven II Guest VIP Lanyard
4) Guitar Heaven Lunch (Choice of Cheeseburger/Bacon Cheeseburger with Fries, Bar-B-Que Pork Sandwich with Fries, Veggie Burger With Salad, plus Ice Cream Dessert and Soft Drink)
5) 5 Raffle tickets for Fender Hard Rock Acoustic Guitar or Fender Hard Rock Squire (Black Strat model)
6) 1 John Lennon Imagine Tote
7) 1 John Lennon Imagine Bracelete

Each Raffle ticket outside of the VIP package can be purchased for $5.00 ea. 100% of all proceeds will go towards MusicCounts Canada, which puts musical instruments in schools.


View attachment 2391


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone wishing to purchase the optional VIP package listed above in advance of the show can do so here http://www.ticketscene.ca/events/8005


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ooo I think I'll attend. Maybe I'll bring 2 builds with the bodies I have at my disposal  Time to show off the 1 piece swamp ash bodies!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm going to try to come. i'll bring my travis bean.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stay tuned right here for another couple really cool additions to the show. Just waiting on some confirmation. You will love it. There are about 40 people confirmed attending through the Facebook Event Page plus at least 4-5 manufacturers/builders coming.

If you are planning on spending the afternoon with us take a look at this VIP package that the Hard Rock has put together. It is a pretty good deal with lunch included http://www.ticketscene.ca/events/8005 the package can be purchased at the show as well. Price is the same.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just added !!! Someone attending the show will be going home with this

View attachment 2406


Tape Delay Pedal - The Empress Tape Delay with Tap Tempo


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*gets hopes up* that's awesome

Anyone from London going? I'd love to not drive this one


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just Added

A special screening of [h=1]Cream - Live At The Royal Albert Hall 2005[/h]
has been arranged for attendees right across the street from the Hard Rock at 7:30 pm

A special $6.00 pricing has been arranged for this showing


----------



## crankmy5150 (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh, this event is only three days after my 40th birthday. I would love to attend and maybe bring this little fella along with me:








Would need a table for sure, and I won't want to let it leave my side the entire time!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Didn't make it out last year so I'd like to come this year.

I want that delay!
Gonna bring out the '81 Fender lead 2 and possibly the prs, its not much of a looker (painted black) but its my main squeeze.
I have a ac4tv head i could bring if we need a small community amp for the event.

Lots of Niagara folks on here anyone want to get a car pool going?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I am hoping to come......... hope to bring a deluxe clone halfstack.... approx 15W...........sound volume should be perfect for the venue.............and my '56 Kay hollowbody with original neck pickup...."f" cutouts......the amp was built for me by Wild Bill and has an awesome harp channel........amp is in a custom cherry cab with a matching 2X 8" speaker cab..........very vintage sounds for anyone wishing to fire it up........Kay through this rig is awesome..........see you there.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Gerry .. coming with Harry again? I'll tag along if you're willing to stop by (or meet 
along the way). I'll even e-mail you better directions to get to me this time. lol.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

shameless message use of thread..............Larry, need to firm up this end.........should be a go...............cheers, Gerry


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just added !!

Nice Rack Canada to give away a 25' custom made input cable at the show


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There should be room enough to accommodate up to 100 guitars with the tables available


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do we have to get a table if we're bringing a guitar?

Anyone from London/Guelph/K-W driving?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Budda said:


> Do we have to get a table if we're bringing a guitar?
> 
> Anyone from London/Guelph/K-W driving?


The tables are provided free. You just find a spot and set up your guitar. No pre-booking is required. Just show up and set up.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have about 60 people confirmed through Facebook Event page that will be attending. VIP package is selling hot. It's a pretty good deal for anyone planning on hanging around for a while. Available on line or at the show.

Guitar Heaven 2013 VIP Packages in Toronto, ON live at Hard Rock Cafe Toronto - March 16, 2013


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The tables are provided free. You just find a spot and set up your guitar. No pre-booking is required. Just show up and set up.


Much appreciated! Very excited!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its all going down this Saturday folks. See you there at the Hard Rock


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I live near Mapleview Mall & am happy to car pool w/ any one who can make it to Burlington. Have a small SUV so there's room for an axe or two in the back also. FYI planning on staying down for the Cream show. Can we buy those tix at the door?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Roryfan said:


> I live near Mapleview Mall & am happy to car pool w/ any one who can make it to Burlington. Have a small SUV so there's room for an axe or two in the back also. FYI planning on staying down for the Cream show. Can we buy those tix at the door?


Yes, the tickets for the Cream show will be available at the Hard Rock for $6.00 a head


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > I live near Mapleview Mall & am happy to car pool w/ any one who can make it to Burlington. Have a small SUV so there's room for an axe or two in the back also. FYI planning on staying down for the Cream show. Can we buy those tix at the door?
> ...


Perfect, definitely staying down for that.

If anyone can make it to Mapleview/IKEA & wants a ride in from there just send me a PM.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pete's band is playing Saturday night in Toronto. Perfect way to end the evening after the show

11STEPS @ The Tara Inn | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's a thread from last year's event.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-amp-gear-shows/47252-live-hard-rock-gc-guitar-show.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Event details and load in/out procedures

*Guitar Heaven 2013 Event Direction*
March 16, 2013
*11:00 am – Load in and registration.*


Guests who wish to display their guitars are invited to show up at 11: am ( 1 hr prior to opening)
Chris and hosts, at the main doors, will welcome guests and tell them to go upstairs through internal entrance.
Marlon will be waiting at top of stairs and direct guests to go see jen at VIP bar for check in and registration.
Marlon will direct them to path along the kissing booths.
Jen will check in cases (each guest has been instructed to bring a max of 2 guitars each). Behind the VIP bar. When there is overflow, we will check cases in to green room.
Jen will give each case a coat check ticket (for cases)
Jen will ask if they would like a VIP value package, which includes 


1 meal ticket (Ryerson menu, includes gratuity),
1 VIP Lanyard,
1 Hard Rock Guitar Co Shirt
1 set of Fender Picks
1 Raffle Ticket for Acoustic Guitar
Total Price: $50 + taxes
Once signed in, jen will give a “hello My Name is” sticker, so forum members can identify ea other.
Jen will give each guest displaying guitars a number, which corresponds to a table number on the floor. The guest is to go to their table, set up their gear and ask to wait for Sam.
Sam will meet the guest at their table, where their gear is set up and ask them to fill out a security sign in description sheet. The sheet will contain guest name, item description and sign in signature and sign out signature.
Sam will keep the signed description sheets in a binder
Once the guests are signed in with their security/description sheets, they are free to walk around, mingle, eat, drink ,etc..
*1 pm:*
Sam will set up the stage for any product demos arranged by Guitars Canada.
If anyone would like to Jam or plug in gear on stage. They can sign up with Sam or James.
*Checking Out:*


When a guest displaying want to tear down/ Check out, Sam will come see them with their description/security sheet. Sam will verify their gear and sign them out.
We ask that guests do not leave without signing out. Marlon will be at the door and will verify they have their signed sheet to leave. Marlon will take their sign out sheet from them
We do not want gear leaving the floor without being signed off and verified.
*2 pm – 3:45*


Product demos on stage and jam if desired
*3:45 - Raffles*


Lunch and drinks will be served in the eating area (back “overflow” area of lounge) from when doors open at 12 until 4:30 pm
*Food:*


We will offer our regular menu; however forum members who opt for VIP menu will get the discount menu by giving their server their meal ticket.
Food Service will take place in the back portion of lounge. We will offer full menu and VIP menu
Dinner may be cash & carry at server’s discretion, as we understand people may want to order, walk around, and return to their seats to eat. There will be 2 servers on and 1 bartender.
*Beverage:*


Our bar will be open in the lounge from 12 pm – 5 pm
*Retail Offerings at VIP area*
*We will have a variety of retail offerings and some charity offerings for Music Counts*


Hard Rock Rewards (Free)
Case check in – Suggested donation of $1 to Music Counts (not mandatory)
Event VIP Lanyard – Min Donation of $2 to Music Counts
Raffle Ticket for Guitar – Min Donation of $5.00 for Music Counts
*Floor Plan: *


There will be 10 round tables with linens on the floor, which could hold approx. 8 guitars each and 2 banquet tables which can hold another 20 (Total 100 guitars)
*Tear Down:*


We ask that forum members start tearing down gear at 4:30- 4:45 as we have to reset the room for 6pm
James & Sam will verify their security sheets to ensure a quick exit through the inside lounge doors.
*Dinner *


Attendees will be offered a special VIP menu, should they want to stay for Dinner. We ask that reservation be made in advance to make sure we can accommodate everyone.
Dinner menu includes
House Salad
Entrée choice of Steak, BBQ Chicken, or Salmon
Chef’s Choice Dessert
Total: $27.00 + Tax & Includes Gratuity. Does not include alcoholic beverages
*Movie option:*


Cream Live At Royal Albert Hall will be screening at 7:30 across the street at AMC. Forum members may get a discount price of $6.00. The first 10 VIP packages or Dinner packages will get 1 free pass. It would be great to watch this with state-of-the-art sound and on the big screen!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> GuitarsCanada said:
> 
> 
> > Roryfan said:
> ...


Oops, ixnay on the arpoolcay, just booked a last minute trip to visit a buddy in Minneapolis. Kid Rock/Bob Seger show on Fri night followed by NCAA hockey playoffs (my buddy is a Minn State alum) & St. Paddy's Day....


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone bringing any cool gear down that they might be interested in trading? I'm bringing the all Toronto combo of an Alistair Miller Barncaster and a Tex Bernie CC. Love them both, but if someone has something really cool I might consider it for either (vintage Guild S100) or both (vintage Jazzmaster). Probably going to bring down a Ryan made Skinpimp MK3 too just because it sounds so good with that rig.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey what is everyone doing with their gear when we go see the movie? can we bring the gtrs in?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

See you at the show tomorrow. We will be getting there early to set up


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i bring the lumie do i need to bring a stand too?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Got pulled into work. Sorry to miss you guys. Hope it's a great time.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Got pulled into work. Sorry to miss you guys. Hope it's a great time.


I was wondering what happened to you as I thought you'd be the first one there. Oh well, maybe next time. As you've probably read, the turnout was lower than last year but it was still a nice meet and greet session.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> I was wondering what happened to you as I thought you'd be the first one there. Oh well, maybe next time. As you've probably read, the turnout was lower than last year but it was still a nice meet and greet session.


Sad to hear. I was the first one there last time and I had a great time. Really wanted to be there for this one. I hope this doesn't put a damper on future events.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I wish I could have come but my wife works Saturdays which means I watch the kiddies. I could bring them but two year old boys in a room full of expensive guitars makes me nervous!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Double post


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats too bad. I too had planned to go but had to unexpectedly go in to work. 

In hindsight, this particular weekend may not have been the best choice, with it being the end of March break and St. Patricks day weekend? I think a weekend in late april would be a better choice? Not much going on after Easter and nice weather could motivate more to come out?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried to e-mail the Hard Rock with a thank you but for some reason I was not able to....I hope some one has........had an excellent time and met some old and new friends..great jam...shame about the turnout.........I hope we are able to have the event again......the Hard Rock folks are fantastic.........cheers, Gerry
thanks for the awesome GC poster.......will have it up in the "studio" for the next riff wrath jam.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Followed this thread all the way through. I would have loved to have been there, but being a music school owner means I'm in the weeds all day every Saturday. 

It's a great idea, and kudos to those who do the hard work to make it happen. Maybe next year I'll at least run over and catch the end of the day.


----------

